# Moderator(s) in the Other Languages Forum?



## Bienvenidos

Hello all,    

  I've got a preguntita (little question).   Is there a moderating team, or a moderator, for the Other Languages forum? I spend a lot of time there, and I can't seem to find the mod for it; from the mod (forum leaders) page it seems like there isn't any one person/group of people assigned to that forum. Do all the moderators kind of look over that forum? I'm just wondering because in the event of me needing to let a mod know about a post (i.e. one that needs to have a title changed, moved, etc.), I'd like to know who to send my message to. 

*Bien*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Hi, Bienvenidos

We all dip our toes into the Other Languages Forum as needed.  If you see a problem in the forum, you only need to use the Report-a-Post feature (that little triangle in the upper right corner) and whichever mod sees it first will deal with it.

Cheers,
Chaska


----------



## Jana337

Nominally, all of us are in charge of OL. Elroy and I tend to be more active there than other moderators. Unfortunately, we've been quite busy lately, so the moderation has been rather perfunctory.

I know that you are a very eager OL contributor; I will be glad if you PM me whenever something small needs to be fixed (please include URLs ). Major problems (spam etc.) can be signalled to moderators by the report-a-post triangle.

Thank you, 

Jana


----------



## Bienvenidos

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Hi, Bienvenidos
> 
> We all dip our toes into the Other Languages Forum as needed.  If you see a problem in the forum, you only need to use the Report-a-Post feature (that little triangle in the upper right corner) and whichever mod sees it first will deal with it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chaska



Thanks Chaska! The only thing that intimidates me about using that button is it says this when I click it: 



> *Note*: This is ONLY to be used to report spam, advertising messages, and problematic (harassment, fighting, or otherwise rule-breaking) posts.



So I get a bit concerned that I'm overexaggerating that the post doesn't belong where it does.  But I guess that's the forum software's default message. 

Thank you for such a prompt response 
*Bien*


----------



## Bienvenidos

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Nominally, all of us are in charge of OL. Elroy and I tend to be more active there than other moderators. Unfortunately, we've been quite busy lately, so the moderation has been rather perfunctory.
> 
> I know that you are a very eager OL contributor; I will be glad if you PM me whenever something small needs to be fixed (please include URLs ). Major problems (spam etc.) can be signalled to moderators by the report-a-post triangle.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jana


Thanks Jana!  You're always so helpul! 

¡gracias!
*Bien*


----------



## Jana337

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> So I get a bit concerned that I'm overexaggerating that the post doesn't belong where it does.  But I guess that's the forum software's default message.


Well, we do not want people to report minor problems that needn't be dealt with immediately. A poorly chosen thread title is certainly something that we can fix with some delay. Report-a-post should be used judiciously. 

Jana


----------



## belén

I check the OL quite often as well, due to the Catalan threads,

Cheers,

Belén


----------



## fenixpollo

I use the report-a-post for anything that violates WR rules, such as more than 4 lines of copyrighted material, or posting a forero's email address.

I also use it for posts that are questions buried in a thread that should be removed and given their own thread.  Perhaps this is an abuse of the RAP feature, although I've only had positive feedback from a mod on it.

My philosophy is that any individual post that is problematic can be dealt with by clicking the little triangle; I'll leave it up to the mods to decide how urgent the issue is.


----------



## cuchuflete

We may have slightly different personal preferences, but I am personally quite comfortable with Fenixpollo's approach--  If it needs moderator attention, use the triangle.  If it is, in your own judgment, low priority, a PM to one or more mods should be sufficient.  

The benefit of the triangle is that the report is visible to all mods who are online.  If you prefer, for whatever reason, to use a PM, please first verify that the mod to whom you are writing is online at the time.


----------



## fenixpollo

It is impossible to verify what mods are online if those mods are in invisible mode -- as many choose to be, precisely with the purpose of avoiding the barrage of PMs sent when people see that the mod is online.  

My solution is either use the RAP triangle or send an email to multiple mods at once, letting them fight over who will be the first one to address the issue.


----------



## Jana337

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I use the report-a-post for anything that violates WR rules, such as more than 4 lines of copyrighted material, or posting a forero's email address.
> 
> I also use it for posts that are questions buried in a thread that should be removed and given their own thread.  Perhaps this is an abuse of the RAP feature, although I've only had positive feedback from a mod on it.
> 
> My philosophy is that any individual post that is problematic can be dealt with by clicking the little triangle; I'll leave it up to the mods to decide how urgent the issue is.


I apologize if I sounded too strict about report-a-post. 

I appreciate reports of copyright violations, personal data, multi-topic threads etc., but some people raise my eyebrows when they report duplicate posts. Luckily, it does not happen too often.

I meant to tell Bienvenidos that I visit in OL at least twice a day. Reporting poorly chosen thread titles is not necessary because I will spot them anyway, but some other issues that I could overlook should definitely be signalled. 

Jana


----------



## alc112

I have a question.
When we use Report-a-post and write the message, do you recivie the link to the "problematic" thread?
when I use it (you know) I never give the link, thinking you have it. 
I just want to be sure.


----------



## Jana337

alc112 said:
			
		

> I have a question.
> When we use Report-a-post and write the message, do you recivie the link to the "problematic" thread?
> when I use it (you know) I never give the link, thinking you have it.
> I just want to be sure.


Indeed, we do have it. 

Jana


----------



## geve

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I appreciate reports of copyright violations, personal data, multi-topic threads etc., but some people raise my eyebrows when they report duplicate posts. Luckily, it does not happen too often.


Erm... I apologize for that  

I usually report duplicate _threads_ this way, because it seems to me that they should be addressed rapidly - or else you start replying to a thread and then you realize that there's a whole thread bearing the same name elsewhere, with several posts that have already fully addressed the question...
I might have had a blonde moment last time I saw a duplicate _post_...(which obviously is lower priority) But you know, it ain't easy everyday to be a perfect forera!  

Alright, I'll go stand in the corner for a while.

Please tell me if there are other cases where I misuse the RAP feature. I never know if I did the right thing, and I hate the idea that I might cause eyebrows to raise!


----------



## Jana337

geve said:
			
		

> Erm... I apologize for that
> 
> I usually report duplicate _threads_ this way, because it seems to me that they should be addressed rapidly - or else you start replying to a thread and then you realize that there's a whole thread bearing the same name elsewhere, with several posts that have already fully addressed the question...
> I might have had a blonde moment last time I saw a duplicate _post_...(which obviously is lower priority) But you know, it ain't easy everyday to be a perfect forera!
> 
> Alright, I'll go stand in the corner for a while.
> 
> Please tell me if there are other cases where I misuse the RAP feature. I never know if I did the right thing, and I hate the idea that I might cause eyebrows to raise!


Why do you apologize?  Reporting duplicate threads is excellent; it is always easier to delete an empty thread than to merge two of them and delete rendundancies. 

I don't think you misuse the feature; you would have heard from my French colleagues. 

Jana


----------



## Agnès E.

Geve, you are perfectly right in reporting duplicate threads. 





You're perfect, even if blonde.


----------



## cuchuflete

Wow,
Lots of perfectly perfect blonds and blondes in this thread!
Should we report them for duplications of perfection?


----------



## geve

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Why do you apologize?  Reporting duplicate threads is excellent; it is always easier to delete an empty thread than to merge two of them and delete rendundancies.
> 
> I don't think you misuse the feature; you would have heard from my French colleagues.
> 
> Jana


Well, I was afraid that they might have not told me because of excessive politeness  

(I apologized because I _did_ report a duplicate post just yesterday I think - during that blonde moment I was mentioning... I seem to be having quite a few of these moments lately)


----------



## timpeac

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Wow,
> Lots of perfectly perfect blonds and blondes in this thread!
> Should we report them for duplications of perfection?


You may now go ahead!


----------

